# Closed - Veneer Strip GB



## JasonM (Aug 24, 2010)

Group Buy for Dyed Veneer Strips from cuecomponents.com.

Ordering period has closed.  Order has been placed with the vendor.  



Item – dyed veneer strips
        • Check out the veneers at http://www.cuecomponents.com/cuvest2.html
        • 1.350" X 11.5" X .6mm
        • Colors available as listed on the page
        • I called cuecomponents with rough numbers based on response thus far and they verified that we are in no danger of ordering beyond their inventory. 
        • There is no bulk discount.  That appears to be a perpetual sale price.  However, there is a minimum order size of $45.00 not including shipping (roughly 75 veneers).

Costs from cuecomponents
        • Veneers are 60 cents each. 
        • Shipping : Roughly $10-12 assuming 100 veneers.  About $7-8 for eavery 100 beyond that.  (Best guess from the person I spoke with.  They don't quote shipping until they have the full order.)
        • Packing fee : $2-4 based on size of order

Costs to you
        • Veneers – at cost.  60 cents each (minimum of 10)
        • Shipping (domestic) - $3.00 + .05 cents per veneer after the first 10.  This is to help cover:
              .        . Cost of shipping from cue components
              .        . Cost of shipping from me to you
              .        . Cost of padded/bubble envelope from me to you
        • Shipping (international) – post or PM me with specifics and we’ll figure it out
 • Example:   Person orders 20 veneers for $15.50 
              .        . $12 for veneers
              .        . $3.50 shipping ($3.00  +  10 extra veneers (after the first 10) @ .05 cents each).

Ordering instructions
        • Post to this thread or PM me with the following info:
        • Number of veneers by specific color.  
              .        . Minimum order of 10 veneers
        • Snail mail address you want me to use to mail your veneers to you once I receive them.  (you can PM this to me if you don’t want it publicly displayed)1.350" X 11.5" X .6mm
        • Payment method 
              .        . Paypal preferred – repapor.pens@gmail.com.   Give me a heads up on your account name so I know which payment to associate with a given screenname.
              .        . Check/MO/Cash acceptable if required.  I will provide an address should this be needed.

What to expect
        • Immediately below this posting within the original thread, I will post a status reply and use the editor to keep it updated.  It will show
             .        . Screen names and their orders
             .        . Order total
             .        . Whether or not they have paid
        • I will edit it to show once the order is placed
        • I will edit it to show once the order is received
        • Pending when I actually receive the order (during the week or on/near a weekend) it will take 1-2 days for me to get everything turned around and out to the individuals
        • I will mail the individual orders out in padded envelopes.
        • I will edit the individual orders to show once I have sent them out to the respective person.

Misc
        • Should there be a back order, I will contact those affected.  Partial individual orders will be held until the entire order is good to go to help save shipping costs.
        • Shipping time is estimated at 8-10 days from cuecomponents.  
        • The only real opportunity for overage of funds is with shipping.  I’m making an educated guess for that.  But if there is any overage, I’ll donate that to the site.


----------



## JasonM (Aug 24, 2010)

Status:

 update as of:  9:00 am (CST) 9/17/10  - I put the individual orders into the mail this morning.  Veneers went out First Class wrapped in tissue, rubber banded, and placed in a bubble padded envelope. Please let me know if you do not see them in the next week or so or if you end up with damaged goods.  I did what I thought best to protect them, but these things are thin and brittle.  =)     


==================================================

 How the numbers played out: 

money in from orders: $703.00
Cost to cuecomponents w/ shipping: $635.00
Cost of packaging supplies: $44.00
Cost of postage to individuals: 56.02


Net result: about $30 out of pocket. But I just consider that the cost of learning how to run a group buy.  To be honest, most of that was due to the PayPal charges I had not accounted for, but retroactively noticed Monty had already warned of in his sticky post.  

====================================================

 
Notes on the Vendors:

Cuecomponents.com - The order was filled as requested and the product seems to be of good condition.  But I found the person I dealt with to be extremely rude.  I called on two occassions.  The first time to inquire about inventory to cover the order, a second time just before placing the order because it was much larger than expected and I wanted to reverify coverage. The first call was rather curt but answered my questions.  The second call earned an accusation that I they "recognize my voice" and that I had "called three or four times now" and was wasting their time and I was then hung up on. A follow up email showing the orders in progress to prove legitimacy got an equally curt reply.  For myself I would have canceled the order right then, but I felt a duty to everyone else to complete the process.  In short, as long as you never have to talk with or disturb them, they are probably fine to work with.  But I, myself, will not be ordering from them again.

associatedbags.com - This group is the opposite end of the spectrum.  They had by far the best prices I found on the mailing supplies (bulk purchases only) and the people I spoke with had tons of information and were beyond helpful and kind - and the packages came lightning fast.  I was contacted after my order by one of their sales associates who was inquiring more into what kind of business the order was for and after we had discussed it, the next day I was suprised by a package from them with free samples of several different boxes that they "thought might be good for shipping pens".


===================================================

 
Notes on the Order:

I actually had a good time doing this.  I got to meet and learn more about many of the more active IAP memebers.  thanks everyone!   

==================================================

Individual Orders Received: 

* JasonM - 5 blk, 1 burg., 2 dk. blue, 5 natural, 5 red, 1 dk. green, 1 purp (20 total) - paid
* bitshird - 20 blk, 10 red, 10 dk. blue (40 total)- $28.50 paid via PP .....have mail out address.
* Monty - 2 of each color (22 total) - $16.80 paid via PP   .....   have mail out address.
* Capcrnch - 2 of each color (22 total) - $16.80 paid via PP   .....  have mail out address.
* mick - 2 blk, 2 burg, 4 dk blue, 4 dk green, 2 lt green, 2 lt blue, 2 nat, 2 oragne, 4 red, 4 yellow, 2 purple (30 total) - $22.00 paid via PP   .....   have mail out address.
* olsenla - 2 of each color (22 total) - $16.80 paid via PP  .....    have mail out address.
* fritz64 - 2 blk, 4 burg, 4 nat, 4 orange, 2 red, 4 yellow (20 total) - $15.50 paid via PP  .....    have mail out address.
* nsfr1206 - 2 of each color (22 total) - $16.80 paid via PP  .....    have mail out address.
* arw01 - 2 of each color (22 total) - $16.80   .....   Not ordered.
* tbroye - 2 of each color (22 total) - $16.80  .....    Not ordered. 
* Jim15 - 2 of each color (22 total) - $16.80 paid via PP  .....    have mail out address.
* Pioneerpens - 2 of each color (22 total) - $16.80 paid via PP   ..... have mail out address.
* kevrob - 5 blk, 5 purp., 2 of each else (28 total) - $20.70 paid via PP   .....  have mail out address.
* HSTurning - 5 blk, 2 burg, 5 dk blue, 2 green, 5 lt blue, 5 natural, 2 orange, 2 purple, 5 red and 2 yellow  (35 total) - $25.25 paid via PP   .....  have mail out address.
* TomW - 4 of each color (44 total) - $31.10 paid via PP  .....   have mail out address.
* RDH79 - 4 blk, 4 burg, 4 dk blue, 2 lt blue, 4 purple, 4 red (22 total) - $16.80 paid via PP  .....   have mail out address.
* joeatact - 2 of each color (22 total) - $16.80 paid via PP   .....   have mail out address.
* KenBrasier - 2 of each color (22 total) - $16.80 paid via PP   .....  have mail out address.
* hewunch - 3 blk, 1 burg, 2 dk. blue, 1 dk. green, 2 lt. green, 3 nat., 2 orange, 2 red, 2 yellow, 2 purple (20 total) - $15.50 paid via PP   .....  have mail out address.
* Gofer - 5 of each color (55 total) - $41.00 paid via PP   .....   have mail out address (Canada).
* bruce119 - 5 of each color (55 total) - $38.25 paid via PP   .....  have mail out address.
* darcisowers - 10 blk, 2 burg, 2 dk. blue, 2 dk. green, 2 red, 2 purple (20 total) - $15.50 paid via PP   .....  have mail out address.
* SteveG - 6 blk, 2 burg, 4 dk. blue, 4 dk. green, 4 lt. blue, 4 nat, 4 orange, 2 red, 4 yellow, 1 purple (35 total) - $25.25 paid via PP   .....  have mail out address.
* PatSikes - 2 of each color (22 total) - $16.80 paid via PP   .....  have mail out address.
* jdmeyers - 4 blk, 4 burg, 4 dk. blue, 4 dk. green, 2 lt. blue, 2 lt. green, 4 nat (24 total) - $18.10 paid via PP   .....  have mail out address.
* danroggensee - 4 of each color (44 total) - $31.10 paid via PP   .....  have mail out address.
* ed4copies - 4 of each color (44 total) - $31.10 paid via PP   .....  have mail out address.
* AlanWomack - 1 each of orange and lt. green, 2 of each of everything else (20total) -  $15.50 paid via PP   .....  have mail out address.
* RichardKleinhenz - 5 of each color (55 total) - $38.25 paid via PP   .....  have mail out address.
* louisbry - 4 of each color (44 total) -  $31.10 paid via PP   .....  have mail out address.
* jason_r - 4 blk, 6 bug, 3 dk. blue, 8 Dk. Green, 3 lt. blue, 4 nat, 3 orange, 6 red, 5 yel, 8 purp (50 total) -  $36.30 paid via PP   .....  have mail out address.
* tanner - 4 of each color (44 total) - $31.10 paid via PP   .....  have mail out address.
* Windsormaker - 5 blk, 5 nat, 3 of each of the others (37 total) - $26.55 paid via PP   .....  have mail out address.


----------



## HSTurning (Aug 24, 2010)

5 black, 2 burgandy, 5 dark blue, 2 green, 5 light blue, 5 natural, 2 orange, 2 purple, 5 red and 2 yellow


----------



## TomW (Aug 24, 2010)

4 of each color please (44 total).

Thanks
Tom


----------



## capcrnch (Aug 24, 2010)

> * Capcrnch - 2 of each color (22 total) - $16.80   .....   carry over from feeler thread.  Need confirmation and info.



Confirmed!


----------



## Monty (Aug 24, 2010)

Please change my order to 2 of each color.
PP payment has been sent.


----------



## mick (Aug 24, 2010)

Jason, I want:
2 Black
2 Burgandy
4 Dark Blue
4 Dark Green
2 Light green
2 Light Blue
2 Natural
2 Orange
4 Red
4 Yellow
2 Purple

Mail to:
Mike Hulsey
202 Church St NE
Decatur, AL 35601

I'll pay by Pay Pal, Just let me know your total

Thanks for doing this!
Mike


----------



## joeatact (Aug 25, 2010)

2 of each color please

Address

Joe Agrella
5214 US Hwy 98 North
Lakeland, Fl., 33809


----------



## KenBrasier (Aug 25, 2010)

I'd like 2 of each color.

Ken Brasier
800 East 10th Street
Salem, MO 65560

Please confirm total $ and PP info.


----------



## hewunch (Aug 25, 2010)

Jason, I would like

Black-3
Burgandy- 1
D. Blue-2
D. Green-1
Light Blue-2
Natural-3
Orange-2
Red-2
Yellow-2
Purple-2

20 total. I will send paypal this afternoon.
Hans


----------



## bruce119 (Aug 25, 2010)

Put me down for 5 of each color black, burgandy, dark blue, green, light blue, natural, orange, purple, red and yellow.

I will send PayPal Friday or Saturday Morning. Pm me total.

Thanks
Bruce


----------



## JasonM (Aug 26, 2010)

As of this morning (8/26/10) the status post is up to date with all orders, confirmations, and payments I have received.


----------



## patsikes (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi Jason,

I would like 2 of each color please.  I will send $16.80 via paypal from patsikes [at] sikescentral [dot] com.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Aug 26, 2010)

2 of each color ~$16.80


----------



## jdmyers4 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi Jason,

thanks for taking on this group buy.  I would like:

4 -Black
4 -Burgandy
4 -Dark Blue
4 -Dark Green
4 -Natural
2 -Light Blue
2 -Light Green

24 total.  I'll pay with Paypal after you PM the total.

Thanks again.


----------



## louisbry (Aug 26, 2010)

Jason, I want 4 of each color.  PM the amount and I will paypal the funds.

Thanks,


----------



## danroggensee (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi I will take 4 of each color pm me total and will paypal you .

Dan


----------



## darcisowers (Aug 27, 2010)

10 Black
2 Burgandy
2 Dark Blue
2 Dark Green
2 Red
2 Purple

I'm your 20 veneer example.  $15.50.  I will PM you with shipping info and my paypal address to cross reference with the payment.  

Thanks for coordinating.:biggrin:


----------



## JasonM (Aug 27, 2010)

Lot of order activity in the last 24 hours.  Out of pocket today, but I will get everything up to date tonight and post a reply when everything is current.


----------



## JasonM (Aug 28, 2010)

The spreadsheet is smokin'!  Status post up to date and PMs sent with totals to those that requested it.


----------



## jason_r (Aug 28, 2010)

Sign me up for:

8 Purple
8 Green
4 Black
4 Natural
6 Burgandy
3 Dark Blue
3 Light Blue
3 Orange
5 Yellow
6 Red

I think that makes the total $36.3  Will PM you with more.


----------



## Tanner (Aug 28, 2010)

Could I get 4 of each please.


----------



## kevrob (Aug 31, 2010)

Sorry I am slow in getting back to you on the group buy!  

Count me in for 5 purple and 5 black and 2 of everything else.  I believe that is 28 total strips of veneer.  Which, I believe, inclusive of shipping totals $20.70, please PM to confirm and I will pay this evening.


----------



## windsormaker (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi,
Could I have 5 black, 5 natural, and 3 of each of the rest? Please PM to confirm, and I'll pay via PayPal.
Thanks, 
Tom


----------



## JasonM (Sep 16, 2010)

Veneers received from vendor.  Should be in the mail to individuals tomorrow.  =)  

Once I've completed getting them in the mail (and have thus paid the postage), I'll post what the status was on any remaining funds.  I'll also post a follow up on information/experience with two vendors - cuecomponents.com and associatedbag.com - that may influence future group buys.


----------



## JasonM (Sep 17, 2010)

Veneers have been mailed out.  I updated the status post (just below the original post on this thread) with notes on the numbers and the vendors.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## patsikes (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks Jason!


----------



## mick (Sep 20, 2010)

Jason, thanks for doing this. PM me your address I want to send you a care package to somewhat make up for your out of pocket expenses.
Mike


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks Jason, just got my envelope, everything "made the trip" in one piece!!!

Congrats on leading your first "group buy"!!


----------



## olsenla (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks Jason.  Mine arrived today in perfect shape.  Thanks for doing this.

Larry


----------



## Pioneerpens (Sep 20, 2010)

Got mine today!! Thanks! and Thanks for doing the buy and taking that all on.. the 'review' of the vendors was very informative and appreciated.
J


----------



## danroggensee (Sep 20, 2010)

Got mine today to thanks for the fast service they look great.

Dannie


----------



## nsfr1206 (Sep 20, 2010)

My package also made it here. Thanks, David


----------



## bruce119 (Sep 20, 2010)

Got mine also

Thanks


----------



## HSTurning (Sep 20, 2010)

Got mine also
Thank you for running it


----------



## Monty (Sep 20, 2010)

Got mine today.


----------



## joeatact (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks Jason. Mine arrived today in perfect shape. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## arw01 (Sep 21, 2010)

Mine arrived yesterday in good condition too.

Thanks
Arw01


----------



## jason_r (Sep 21, 2010)

Mine arrived and they look great.

Thanks for running this.


----------



## capcrnch (Sep 22, 2010)

Got mine last night! Thanks!


----------

